# Klein or Greenlee??



## Steve5309 (Oct 31, 2011)

What experiences have you had, and what 3/4" bender do you guys prefer? Klein or Greenlee??


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Steve5309 said:


> What experiences have you had, and what 3/4" bender do you guys prefer? Klein or Greenlee??


I never liked greenlee benders. Havent used many Klein benders, I much prefer ideal benders over anything else.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> I never liked greenlee benders. Havent used many Klein benders, I much prefer ideal benders over anything else.



I have always used Ideal benders. I like them. I read a thread here about some klein benders reference marks being in the wrong place but I think they said it was from orange so?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Klein, Ideal & a greenlee. 
It don't matter much to me as long as I use the same one all the time. 
They will supply them here for us but I buy my own. You get to know your bender over time.
And your never surprised by a bent shoe. Some people here will bend rebar and turn the bender back in to the tool crib.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

It's not so much the bender that matters, more the craftsman using it. I have had a couple over the years start kinking pipe but thats just from the abuse of daily usage


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Ideal malleable iron benders are my favorite. Correct, for you, handle length is important also. I never use the "store bought" handles.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

varmit said:


> Ideal malleable iron benders are my favorite. Correct, for you, handle length is important also. I never use the "store bought" handles.


If you're talking about the heavier dark grey shoe, I agree with you.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I don't personally care too much what brand bender I use, I have mostly used ideal over the years. But I adapt to whatever brand I have to use. It helps to know your bender, but Any of the major brands will do.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Ideal


----------



## Blackout (Dec 16, 2011)

Ideal. The way every job should be.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have all ideal.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I use Gardner Bender with the aluminum shoe with the built in levels for 45º and 90º


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought the klein orange handle, but after reading some bad comments about it on here I returned it and picked up the ideal.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Ideal benders however only one modifcation I did make is the handle I used differnt pipe I used the stainless steel pipe and threaded BOTH end so I have 1/2 and 3/4 inch verison on both end so I don't have to carry both handle and it work alot quicker for me when I deal with multi conduit size.

Yeah I know you will asked me about the handle length I make it longer so I can take less effort to bend it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ampere said:


> I use Gardner Bender with the aluminum shoe with the built in levels for 45º and 90º




The snobs scoff, but those are great benders till the bubble breaks.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have Ideal benders however only one modifcation I did make is the handle I used differnt pipe I used the stainless steel pipe and threaded BOTH end so I have 1/2 and 3/4 inch verison on both end so I don't have to carry both handle and it work alot quicker for me when I deal with multi conduit size.
> 
> Yeah I know you will asked me about the handle length I make it longer so I can take less effort to bend it.
> 
> ...


Marc,
Do you keep both of the benders on the handle when you are using the bender?


----------



## TWYN (Dec 24, 2010)

*bender*

Ideal


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Marc,
> Do you keep both of the benders on the handle when you are using the bender?


 
Oui., they are on the oppoiste end of the pipe so one handle for both and I don't have to unscrew and switch over to differnt size bender for same handle.

So I just used one end for 1/2 inch size and just flip it around for 3/4 inch EMT or 1/2 inch rigid it go quicker espcally if you have multi sized conduits going on the same time.

Merci,
Marc


----------

